# Best photo ever taken



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

My girls


----------



## thekarens (Apr 16, 2017)

Maddie having a great time


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I don't know about 'best' but this is my recent favorite...................


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

MollyMui - OMG! Molly looks so glamorous. 

Great photo PepperSB and everyone. I have to look through and pick one or two of Axel and Betty...


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

It's really hard to pick a "best" photo, but these are a few I really like!

The first is of my girls Pepper and Maggie in an old Corvette we just got, before my husband rebuilt it. I thought it would be fun sit them in the car and take their photos . They were very cooperative! 

The second photo is of Axel, in one of his favorite places. 

The third is one of my current spoos, Axel and Betty together. I love their expressions in this photo


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

The most recent photo of my two partis--so nice that they can do this outside now!


----------



## Suzysue (Feb 3, 2016)

When I first realized just how tall Cooper is...


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

All so cute! These are my two favourite pics of Rory, couldn't narrow it to one!


----------



## UKpoodle (Jul 22, 2015)

I love this thread, it's really cheered me up this morning.
Maybe it's my British sense of humour but I couldn't resist adding some rude ones. You may have to enlarge the pictures to see what's going on....















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanic (Oct 22, 2015)

Hiking at a nearby nature preserve


----------



## pudellvr (Dec 1, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StormeeK (Aug 3, 2015)

Working on Dog Parkour obstacles recently in our yard. Dewey loves doing all that stuff!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Lily and Javelin separately with the setting sun shining in their hair. We were at a nice dog friendly restaurant in Charleston, SC on our big road trip.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Just thought that I would add my best picture of Bob (RIP) and my best picture of Sophie (RIP) and one of Bob and Sophie together.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

This was difficult as I have favorites at different stages of our dogs' lives. My favorites narrowing it to one of each dog are:


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Still love his baby pictures best - here he is with his favorite buddy, LambChop


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

These are great! Peppersb, that first one is hilarious. They're a mirror image of each other almost. So cute! All of your pictures are amazing. I couldn't pick one favorite. I have so many favorites. lol. So I'll just one of each that I like a lot.

*Matisse*



*Maurice*


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Iris age 10 such a pretty face. Then Poppy on Gotcha Day, Last May 20th


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Well since we seem to be having a hard time picking the one best photo ever I will now add a group poodle picture to my solo pics above. This is also from our road trip to rally nationals and was taken on a trail through a bald cypress swamp at First Landing State Park near Virginia Beach, VA.


----------



## Suzysue (Feb 3, 2016)

Group photo.....


----------



## Beautiful Blue (Apr 24, 2017)

So many of my favorite digital pictures (best ever category) were lost when a 100 year flood in our town (2011) took most contents of the house. But here is one I had sent away to Kodak's site...Shutterfly now...of our recently deceased sweetheart, Sugar. Some favorites of grandchildren survived too. Lesson learned.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

St. Andrews by the Sea, New Brunswick. Keeping an eye on that replica American privateer, The Rattlesnake.


----------



## Theo'sMom (Mar 23, 2011)

I love all the pictures! These are my current favorites of Chloe. I know the second one is goofy, but I love it. You can see her little front teeth showing through.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

I'm a gonna cheat, because this is my favorite picture of April and Honey, my weimaraner and my husky mix when they were puppies.










This is my current favorite of Noelle in the violets.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Here's one of my favorites of Merlin :


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

My favorite Black & White......why do things look so different in blk & wht?


----------



## UKpoodle (Jul 22, 2015)

MollyMuiMa said:


> My favorite Black & White......why do things look so different in blk & wht?




Mollymuimui I know what you mean about b&w photos, I love the effect they give.

















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LizzysMom (Sep 27, 2016)

Too hard to choose just one...
I just adore watching her interact with my sweet grandchildren... she really loves them, and they refer to her as their "best friend! (My little granddaughter was pretending to be a puppy, and practicing "downs" for treats with Lizzy!  )


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 26, 2010)

peppersb said:


> I recently took the best photo ever of Cammie and Sam. So I thought it would be fun to start a "best photo" thread. Here's my photo. Please post the best picture you have ever taken of your dog.


Hard to label it the best, but certainly one of my favorites. Not taken by me, but taken of Aven at an agility trial by a good friend of mine and we often trade pics back and forth of our dogs since we are both into photography. This pic actually won a photo contest for a major dog product website.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

That is a really awesome photo Eclipse! Just remarkable. What a pretty dog and so capable looking. Super!


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

I don't know if I can call this the BEST photo but I really like this one


----------



## PoodleNMali (May 15, 2017)

My Kip and Salty on a beach trip last week. It's hard to get good pictures of the black ones! The boys had a great time. It was Salty's first trip. Southern California beach.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

I love this thread! Everyone's photos are wonderful. PoodleNMali those are amazeballs esp the one in midair! This was my photo of Kit in midair. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Snow, your pictures are just amazeballs. LOL. Love that. But really, they are! Your dogs are lovely. Everyone's pictures are so wonderful and fun to look at. This is a great thread. One problem with it though...it's impossible to pick out just one favorite. :act-up:

For example:

I can't resist. Poor Matisse...so exhausted right after being groomed, he is falling asleep sitting up. Awwwwwww...:angel:


----------



## Verve (Oct 31, 2016)

This is one of my favorites of my beloved boy Dexter. I was dropping him off at the handler's for his last weekend of shows as a puppy. There was snow at the handler's (about an hour away) and Dexter was delighted to discover it just as the light was fading. Not the best quality technically, but I loved how it captured his zest for life.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

This my dear sweet mini Fannie, Flower's mom


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

This although not the best quality is Flower flying a few years back


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

and my silly tpoo girl Baby, my first poodle


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

peppersb, this has been the most fun thread. Thank you for coming up with the idea. I love seeing all the poodle personalities that just leap off the computer screen. I can tell that these are very well loved family members. The open mouthed grins just invite you to smile back, and their eyes really are the windows to some very wonderful souls. Each photo evokes something different to every viewer. One of my favorites is Tonka looking out over the sea. I feel like he is wondering about what lies out there in the far away world. He is wise enough not to be worried about what may come, and yet, curious enough to keep an eye on that great big unknown. Perhaps, he is inhaling the intoxicating scents that belong to the sea, or listening to the messages that the birds are sharing with each other. It is not for us to know, but we can enjoy that view of, and with Tonka.


----------



## monkeyshine (May 17, 2017)

*Mati's camera time*

It's already hard to choose a favorite (He's very photogenic!). These are a couple that I like so far. The first show Mati with his best friend, Orange. The other is just a silly yawn!


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Alright, Ill bite on the thread. 

This was one of my favorites of my first poodle Riley.










This is one of my favorites of Draco because it captures his beauty. 










This one I just like.


----------



## thekarens (Apr 16, 2017)

My wife and Teddy. She's studying, but he figured he needed attention.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mia42 (Sep 5, 2016)

My partner's son was watching the dogs for the weekend. He sent me this picture.








Normal picture of Sasha


----------



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

Oh yeah the Corvette pic is great!


----------

